
Monthly HN Office Hours - kevin
http://blog.ycombinator.com/monthly-hn-office-hours
======
lettergram
I like the idea of monthly HN office hours. However, Ive been to a YC office
hour previously, and one of the most important aspects was the back and forth
dialog. I question the effectiveness of the format.

For example, after hearing a response it seemed the follow up questions were
more important than the inital engagment. Is there room for dialog or is it
more just a Q&A?

Also, I would recommend keeping a list of all office hours as to avoid repeat
questions (Although many answers are crafted to the situation).

~~~
kevin
It's not ideal and it won't be as good as in person office hours, but we think
there's value even in this format. I believe there was some back and forth in
some of the threads the last time we did it.

------
pavlov
The link in "...reviewing Show HN projects..." is broken, looks like a typo.

~~~
kevin
Should be fixed now. Just went to rules for Show HN. Thanks for head's up.

------
minimaxir
This is slightly off topic, but what determines when a YC announcement is
posted on Posthaven as opposed to [http://themacro.com](http://themacro.com) ?
(Same question about sama's essay today)

~~~
kevin
Official news from YC will show up on the blog. Announcements about and from
our organization. We also put launches of new YC companies on the blog.

We won't be breaking any news on The Macro. The Macro's content is not meant
to be time sensitive at all and we want it to incorporate lots of voices from
the YC / startup universe.

Sam's post could have been put on The Macro, but I think he just wanted to get
the ideas out there quickly since we're just starting a new batch and everyone
has goal setting on their minds right now.

